
GPU-Accelerated Ode Solving in R with Julia, the Language of Libraries - ChrisRackauckas
https://www.stochasticlifestyle.com/gpu-accelerated-ode-solving-in-r-with-julia-the-language-of-libraries/
======
eigenspace
Wow, that’s very cool! How is the tracing of R code done?

